# *** Blauparts 2000-2001 Audi A6 V8 Timing Belt Replacement Kit - PRICE BREAK ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a vwvortex banner advertiser!


Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $40.00 on the following kit:
~ 2000-2000 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 8 Cyl 40V Engine Code ART - Up to Vin 130000
~ 2000-2000 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 8 Cyl 40V Engine Code AKB - Up to Vin 016500
~ 2001-2001 S8 Quattro w/ 4.2L 8 Cyl 40V Engine Code AYS - Up to Vin 105000
Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $40.00 on the following kit:
~ 2000-2001 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 8 Cyl 40V Engine Code AWN - Starting with Vin 130001 and up to Vin 105000
~ 2000-2001 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 8 Cyl 40V Engine - Starting with Vin 016501 and up to 010500
~ 2001-2001 S8 Quattro w/ 4.2L 8 Cyl 40V Engine Code AYS - Up to Vin 105000

Remember, Blauparts also has V8 Audi timing tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------



## Peel Box (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: *** Blauparts 2000-2001 Audi A6 V8 Timing Belt Replacement Kit - PRICE BREAK *** (blauparts)*

At what mileage is this due?


----------

